# [MAJ tls] ACCES DENIED (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un problème de mise à jour, le paquet tls me sort une erreur :

```
>>> Source compiled.                                                                                                                                                                                       

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-tcltk/tls-1.6                                                                                                                                                            

>>> Install tls-1.6 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-tcltk/tls-1.6/image/ category dev-tcltk

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:        /usr/lib/tls1.6                                         

mkdir: ne peut créer le répertoire `/usr/lib/tls1.6': Permission non accordée        

make: *** [install-lib-binaries] Erreur 1                                            

 * ERROR: dev-tcltk/tls-1.6 failed:                                                  

 *   einstall failed                                                                 

 *                                                                                   

 * Call stack:                                                                       

 *     ebuild.sh, line   55:  Called src_install                                     

 *   environment, line 2263:  Called einstall                                        

 *     ebuild.sh, line  577:  Called die                                             

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                     

 *              ${MAKE:-make} prefix="${D}usr" \                                     

 *                      datadir="${D}usr/share" \                                    

 *                      infodir="${D}usr/share/info" \                               

 *                      localstatedir="${D}var/lib" \                                

 *                      mandir="${D}usr/share/man" \                                 

 *                      sysconfdir="${D}etc" \                                       

 *                      ${LOCAL_EXTRA_EINSTALL} \                                    

 *                      ${MAKEOPTS} ${EXTRA_EMAKE} -j1 \                             

 *                      "$@" install || die "einstall failed"                        

 *                                                                                   

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-tcltk/tls-1.6',       

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-tcltk/tls-1.6'.        

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tcltk/tls-1.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tcltk/tls-1.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tcltk/tls-1.6/work/tls1.6'                                             

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------                   

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-20127.log"                                                      

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status  

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path               

FORMAT: C - Command Line                 

F: mkdir

S: deny 

P: tls1.6

A: /usr/lib/tls1.6

R: /usr/lib/tls1.6

C: mkdir -p /usr/lib/tls1.6 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge dev-tcltk/tls-1.6, Log file:
```

Voici un emerge --info

```
Kevin ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.4 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================                        

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Nov 2009 12:30:01 +0000                                               

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                     

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                   

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                             

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                    

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                               

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                      

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                   

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                       

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                       

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"                                                                   

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/Spring /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dvd dvdr embedded encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal handbook iconv ipv6 irmc jack java jce jpeg kde lcms modules mozilla mp3 mp520 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php plasma png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner session smp source speex spell spl sql ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi win32codecs x x86 xorg xscreensaver xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

C'est apparemment un problème de permission, mais je croyais que root avait tous les droits?

Merci de votre aide.

Kevin57

----------

## guilc

bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267576

----------

## Kevin57

merci, j'avais oublié de vérifier ça... Du coup on ne peut rien faire tant que le bug n'aura pas été résolu, c'est ça?

----------

